# What is the best temp, time and technique to roast veggies?



## larry_stewart (Nov 23, 2016)

My daughter is in charge of roasting veggies for a get together she is having with her friends this Friday ( A Friends-giving).  

I roast veggies all the time, but i have no written technique.  I just do what I do , and they are done when I think they are done.

She needs a little more guidance, as I won't be home to watch over her.

So does anyone have a pretty fool proof method as to how to roast veggies? 

Temp, time, technique, Oil type, seasonings,  anything else??

Veggies to be roasted will be:
Brussel Sprouts 
Asparagus
Parsnip
Carrots
Butternut Squash
Possibly cauliflower and sweet potatoes

Thanks ,

Larry


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 23, 2016)

Pre heat oven to 375-400
Plan on cooking time 20-25 minutes as a rule of thumb.   Remove veggies from oven when about half way roasted and turn them over for even roasting and the bottoms  should start to get a little brown.  

Need jelly roll type pan or 9x13 pans.  Line w/ foil for easier clean up  Veggies may be roasted  in same pans and at the same time, but keep like kinds separate for easier handling. 

A pair of tongs,  long handled spoon or fork,  sharp knife, a bowl for prep

Use about 1 -11/2  Tablespoons olive oil per approx. pound of veggies.. Not as much is needed as you think.  Salt and pepper.

Optional herbs, savory, marjoram or thyme.  Parsley to sprinkle. Chili pepper flakes.    A couple garlic cloves halved could be scattered in among any of the veggies.. 

Lemon, lime or orange juice + zest would be good if any are available.  I like to add after roasting, some people add juice while baking.  

Brussel sprouts.  Cut off bottoms .Remove any blemished outer leaves.  Cut in halves.  If small cut an X on the bottom and leave whole.  With clean hands, toss in a bowl w/ olive oil and S&P. Lay on a baking tray.

Prep asparagus,  snap off bottoms.  Toss as above and put on baking pan.  Ditto carrots.  With cauliflowers,  cut into bite size pieces.  Might need to increase olive oil to 2 T/ per Half a cauliflower- 

-Carrot suggestion.  Just to be different.  I like to bring carrots to a boil in a little water, then simmer 8-10 minutes until almost done.  Drain.  Place in a saute pan and add a T or so of butter and a T or so of honey or brown sugar.  Let cook over medium low heat until  glazed,  stirring some.   OR you can oven roast and still glaze them.  Add a squeeze of orange or lemon juice.  Just about any herb goes with carrots, so sprinkle some in with the butter honey mix.

I am a fan of squash cooked done, not al dente, so I can’t comment on this veggie. 

Hope your daughter’s dinner party is a success.


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 23, 2016)

I can't help you with some of the other veggies, but I've done brussel sprouts a number of times.  375 for 25 - 30 minutes, tossed with a bit of olive oil, depending on size.  One of the tips I read on line and used is "salt like you mean it", and I agree (even though we don't each much salt).  SIL can eat an astonishing amount of brussel sprouts done this way.  Asparagus is about 15 - 20 minutes, depending on thickness.


----------

